# How much do S13's weigh.



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Im sure it is a little diffrent in japan, but It will give me a good guess, thanx.


----------



## Glenn (San Jose (May 1, 2002)

In the May 2002 edition of Sport Compact Car, their project Silvia started out at 2710 lbs with the following configuration. This is the weight before they started their conversion to the SR20DET and JDM Silvia bodywork.

89 USDM 240SX coupe
no ABS
no HICAS
no LSD
no sunroof
AC
power windows
one fender full of bondo


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks alot for the info buddy.


----------

